# Dish location



## Smitty5511 (Sep 3, 2014)

I have Directv standard and would like HD. But, I'm having some problems getting it. I scheduled an update appointment and they came but it didn't work out. Because of so many trees, he was going to have to put the new dish right next to my concrete walk and then run cables to my house and up the brick wall. He told me the dish I have would work with HD but it would need someone to work on it first but the company he works for will not allow them on the roof. He said there were too many trees in the back and everywhere else except right in an "eyesore" spot. He told me "I would need to find a independent contractor" to get on the roof and adjust the dish to HD and then install the receivers. I just told him to forget it if it was going to be that big of a pain so I canceled the order. It just isn't worth all of that especially having my front yard cluttered up and trying to find an independent contractor to do it for me. So, my question is would Dish have the same problem? I know they can't get on the roof but would they send someone that could since I would be a new customer or would they possibly be able to point their dish in a different direction? I've checked their packages and the channels I watch all come in HD. Does anyone have any ideas how I can get HD?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------



## Smitty5511 (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm in the Atlanta suburbs but surrounded by trees.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Smitty5511 said:


> I have Directv standard and would like HD. But, I'm having some problems getting it. I scheduled an update appointment and they came but it didn't work out. Because of so many trees, he was going to have to put the new dish right next to my concrete walk and then run cables to my house and up the brick wall. He told me the dish I have would work with HD but it would need someone to work on it first but the company he works for will not allow them on the roof. He said there were too many trees in the back and everywhere else except right in an "eyesore" spot. He told me "I would need to find a independent contractor" to get on the roof and adjust the dish to HD and then install the receivers. I just told him to forget it if it was going to be that big of a pain so I canceled the order. It just isn't worth all of that especially having my front yard cluttered up and trying to find an independent contractor to do it for me. So, my question is would Dish have the same problem? I know they can't get on the roof but would they send someone that could since I would be a new customer or would they possibly be able to point their dish in a different direction? I've checked their packages and the channels I watch all come in HD. Does anyone have any ideas how I can get HD?


DirecTV techs are under strict rules to not go on the roofs.
A local contractor probably has the required safety equipment to allow them to go on the roof. They would be your best bet.

The dish the tech talked about would be on a pole and the wires would be in the ground in a PVC pipe.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

If you have a smartphone, there are several apps that will show you exactly where the satellites are in the sky from wherever you're standing. The Dish eastern arc satellites are located quite differently than the DTV or Dish western arc satellites. For Atlanta, the locals on Dish are available in HD on either arc. Also, the Dish eastern arc sats are located about 7 degrees higher in the sky than the DTV satellites, if that helps for aiming.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Smitty5511 said:


> Does anyone have any ideas how I can get HD?


dish broadcast HD from 129W WA; does your DMA serving by WA or EA ?


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> DirecTV techs are under strict rules to not go on the roofs.
> A local contractor probably has the required safety equipment to allow them to go on the roof. They would be your best bet.
> 
> The dish the tech talked about would be on a pole and the wires would be in the ground in a PVC pipe.


Not likely to be in PVC. A sweep on each end but thats it.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

P Smith said:


> dish broadcast HD from 129W WA; does your DMA serving by WA or EA ?


Post before yours shows Atlanta on both arcs, Eastern Arc would be higher than 129 making it possible.


----------



## Smitty5511 (Sep 3, 2014)

I talked with Directv and Dish today. Directv wouldn't even give me a name of an independent contractor and I can't believe they don't know a name. They just don't want anyone pointing a finger at them about anything. I also called Dish and they told me they could get on the roof and they had never heard of why Directv doesn't do it. I find that hard to believe. He said they would get on the roof but I don't know because he was trying to make a sale. He also was telling me I would get HD for life but a friend of mine says it comes with it and not to let them charge me for it. Right now, I'm getting ready to cancel Directv but I want to make sure I can get Dish first. I've had people tell me that the quality isn't as good with Dish but then again, I've had them tell me they like it so I guess it's according to who you talk to. I finally found an independent contractor but they will charge me for the installation and if Directv had done it, it would be free. Plus, I have to get Diretv to send the equipment to me so I figure they would charge me for that too. It looks like a "no win" situation. It just doesn't seem like they are treating their customers right. They are the ones that threw the dishes on our roofs and now they are turning their backs on us. It's not right! Dish is looking better and better!!!!!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I see DirecTV AND Dish Network dishes on roofs everywhere.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Jim5506 said:


> I see DirecTV AND Dish Network dishes on roofs everywhere.


I see TV antennas on the roofs also, but that doesn't tell you when they were installed. OSHA has had their say in installer safety.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I see a lot of edge installations where the dish can be reached from a ladder on the ground. The installations I see where the dish cannot be reached from a ladder are older dishes (faded logos and older styles that may not even be in use). I am in a rural area so there are plenty of ground mounted dishes.

Follow OSHA requirements and one can still do an install on a roof. The national chain installers don't want to bother with those installs. It is easier to mark the order "NLOS" and walk (if not run) to the next paying job than to spend time on a difficult installation.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> It is easier to mark the order "NLOS" and walk (if not run) to the next paying job than to spend time on a difficult installation.


that would be sh!tty [dis]service by DTV


----------



## AngelRogers36 (Nov 4, 2017)

I've seen many roof installs. That seems to be the most common place around my neighborhood. You can run conduit along the brick to conceal the wires.


----------

